# Stereo for outside snorks



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Im lookin at the ************** kit for my 850 and was wondering how everyone makes stereos with the snorks kind of on the outside. I really dont want a tube, its too common around here. Anyone have any pics?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alot of guys have started fiberglassing their own boxes....then it comes out exactly the way you want and is different from everybody else. The absolute best stereo/snorkel setup I have seen for a polaris so far though is hands down the one that Triangle ATV runs on their bikes. The snorkels are actually built into the box and is extremely nice, but also has a VERY High price tag too. They have a website and their shop is located in Beaumont, Tx....might look at em anyways, never know it may give you an idea for something else. YouTube "Triangle Boys, Triangle ATV, Triangle Boyz".....lots of vids of them and alot of good shots of the boxes.


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea i live in about 30 mins north of beaumont, im gonna do it my self. The people that do the triangle boyz stereos want way too much money. Im jus tryin to see what everyone else has. I was thinkin about making a fiberglass box in between the snorks but i jus think it wouldnt look right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So you are going to make your own stereo, but buy a snorkel kit??? I say build your own snorks while you're at it. SAVE your money!


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

i like the way the ***************** looks. I could make similiar i guess but, i jus really dont trust myself that much on snorkels lol


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

sorry for the links


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a fairly easy job, I mean, you are still going to have to do all the work yourself anyway unless you pay someone to do it for you. The only difference, is you have to cut the pipe to length doing it yourself. Other than that, there is no difference between a kit and doing it w/ stuff from the hardware store. You're basically paying someone $200 to cut some pvc pipe for you.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Fwiw fiberglass work is expensive to have done for you because it's very labor intensive. A big project really requires a helper to mix resin while you lay glass. 

It's not very hard to do yourself it just takes a little time. Time is 90% of the cost of a custom fiberglass enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

well the place im buying the snorks for is installing them. Buying them and installing them is only 300. Im pretty sure i can do the box but im jus trying to get some ideas on where to mount the box on the outside snorks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$60 vs $300... not a hard decision there for me but, like I said it's your money and your quad so, I'll quit harping on it now... lol


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Im trying to get some pics of how people done pics with outside snorks. I didnt start this thread to talk about my snorkels but its cool.


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

my friend has those snorkels and he has an audio tube from ebay and it fits pretty good. just make sure you check the measurments before you buy one. I think he paid $200 for it


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

yea ive got about 30 inches in between the snorks. but i was thinkin about maybe cuttin holes and lettin my snorkels run through the box.


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

dont do that, i asked him and he bought his tube off ebay for 180 shipped and fits fine between them and sounds pretty good too


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

I was lookin at a kit that installs tsunami tubes. I think i can fit four but its very expensive


----------

